
How Long Will Australia Be Livable? - imartin2k
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/01/only-way-confront-australias-wildfires/604546/
======
haspoken
No mention of Coober Pedy, Australia's underground city in the desert. It
shows how people can adapt to live in some truly hostile climates.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coober_Pedy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coober_Pedy)

------
larnmar
Bushfires haven’t got any worse over the decades, but the writing about them
sure as shit has.

